# Do I qualify for Greek healthcare sytem?



## Barney X (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi

Moving to Greece in about a month (need to get residency certificate before Brexit interim period ends!). I will be retired, living on income from investments (shares etc.). In five years time I will also draw a UK-based private pension.

Since this income will be taxed (capital gains) I will be a Greek taxpayer - so I might reasonably expect to be able to use the Greek healthcare system without requiring private health insurance.

But ... can anyone confirm or deny whether this is the case?

Many thanks


----------

